# drugs funded on nhs



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

my surgery agreed to fund my drugs for ivf for up to 2 attempts was a big help even though i had bfn but worth checking with your surgery to see if they will do it for you as the cost for ivf is expensive enough as it is.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow thats good going Nott - I managed to get one cycle funded. I know others have been refused 


I mentioned on another post that my GP had prescribed me folic acid this week -something I would never have thought to ask for - so it is always worth asking them to prescribe something even if they won't fund all/the most expensive drugs.


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

I cant get anything from mine... I have tried several times and they are not interested.  
Though I did get a prescription for high dose folic acid... only because its only available on prescription and its cheap!

If you can get meds for IVF from your GP, get what you can while you can. Not many will do it if you are having IVF privately.

Cozy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i also got 2 funded drugs cycles

its deffo worth asking for gp and if they say no to stimms etc ask about funding progestrone support


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah, if you don't ask you don't get


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

My GP said no unfortunately.  He was nice about it but says that's the advice of the local authority apparently.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I never even thought about asking my GP, will make an appointment with one of the nice doctors on Monday and see what they say. Anything to help out with the cost.


----------

